# Swiss Passion?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've had 'France Passion' and the Italian 'Fattore Amico', now someone is trying to start a similar scheme in Switzerland....

http://www.stellplatz.ch/default.php

At the moment it costs €15 plus postage for a hard copy or €9.50 for an email list, early days yet and I doubt there are many listed yet but you've got to start somewhere. I hope it's succesful, with only a few 'stellplatze' it's just what Switzerland needs.

The website is all in German or French but theres a few 'google translates' >here< and >here<

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss passion*

This could be just what the doctor ordered.

Many of us use Switzerland as a transit route, and from my experience, campsite fees are high. I paid 27.50 CHF for one night with electric hook up - in low season!

Russell


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The map on the page listed above seems to show about 100 sites which would seem to be a very good start.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

